

Ask HN: Should my app's landing page redirect mobile users to App Stores? - RealCasually

I have been going back and forth trying to decide if I should automatically redirect users coming to my apps landing page from a paid campaign.<p>In short:<p>- Automatically redirect iOS and Android users to the proper app store<p>OR<p>- Leave them on landing page, and hope the extra information and screenshots there drive more purchases than are lost from people not clicking through<p>I can see it could be annoying, but I am thinking when a user clicks on our paid ad, they are interested in the product. In my mind, the fewer clicks from that point to being able to purchase the better?<p>Sources:<p>- http:&#x2F;&#x2F;TakeoffAviationWeather.com (landing page)<p>- Apple App Store page: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;takeoff-hd-aviation-weather&#x2F;id603332374?mt=8<p>- Android App Store page: play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.realcasualgames.shouldifly<p>Thanks for your opinions!
======
akg_67
IMO, you shouldn't automatically redirect mobile users to app stores. It
prevents user from browsing your site. Instead detect the device type/
platform and show appropriate icon indicating you have a mobile app but let
users browse your site.

I really find such behavior annoying. I refuse to download any app for sites
that prevent me from browsing or annoying pop ups.

In this aspect I like Facebook as they show alert at the top of the page and
once you dismiss, it doesn't annoy you again unlike LinkedIn, Yahoo, and
Forums with Taptalk.

~~~
RealCasually
Try to think about it in the context of clicking on an ad for the product.
Since the site is just a glorified app store page, I figure I am just reducing
1 click from the purchase flow.

Do I irritate enough people that they refuse to buy because they wanted to
view the advertising site? This is a different scenario from a service which
also provides a normal web service, but is trying to pawn off their mobile
app.

~~~
akg_67
Hmm ... interesting that you believe site is just glorified App Store page.
You are missing the opportunity to educate and converse with your target
audience. Think of app as a product and site as a marketing, education,
support, and community channel.

I only have experience with iOS App Store. Things, I always find missing
pursuing apps in App Store is decent amount of information about app and
typically land up on developer website to learn more. I invariably ignore apps
(especially paid ones) that don't provide enough information. You can't make
me write check until you convince me that your product is what I need or want.

If someone is coming to your site, they most probably either trying to decide
whether to buy your app or looking for support or to learn more. Use this
opportunity to engage with your prospects and customers.

~~~
RealCasually
Thanks for your opinion! I have removed the redirect.

------
cbhl
On Android, depending on how the user's phone is configured, this leads from
ad -> Chrome -> Play Store, which is really jarring. In some cases, this leads
to a double pop-up to select an application to handle the intent, which is
confusing at best.

Use a landing page. Put the CTA buttons at the top; make sure the landing page
is mobile-friendly.

Also, if you haven't seen it:
[http://developer.android.com/distribute/googleplay/promote/l...](http://developer.android.com/distribute/googleplay/promote/linking.html)

Edit: On iOS, use a Smart Web Banner.
[http://developer.apple.com/library/ios/#documentation/AppleA...](http://developer.apple.com/library/ios/#documentation/AppleApplications/Reference/SafariWebContent/PromotingAppswithAppBanners/PromotingAppswithAppBanners.html)

~~~
RealCasually
My backup plan is the iOS Smart App Banner along with a custom Android
solution that looks similar.

Good point about the potential double-prompt.

~~~
cbhl
Please don't do that. Using iOS concepts on Android devices will alienate
Android users.

Please, just stick your "available on Google Play" button above the fold.

~~~
RealCasually
Curious, what is your rationale for thinking this needs to be an iOS only
concept? As an Android user for years, I don't really think twice when I see
it, it's just convenient.

------
ankitml
It is very very annoying. I refuse to download an app by force. For sure,
there wont by many happy visitors

~~~
RealCasually
Even if the whole point of the click on the web page is to learn about the
app?

------
RealCasually
For now, I am leaning towards automatically redirecting them.

